# Possible Abscess



## djfiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

I believe Oona has an abscess. She stopped eating much that I could tell two nights ago, and I didn't find any signs of anything wrong at the time, but there's a noticeable and scary swelling on the right side of her jaw. It looks big so I am really hoping it isn't some sort of tumor that just grew so rapidly in two or days. I have yet to see her stick her tongue out, so I was curious about whether she just bit that and it got swollen, but then I hear it would stick out all the time.

I am going to get in touch with a vet. In the meantime, is there anything I can do to make it at least easier for her to drink water? I've seen her try the bottle, and there's a half-piece of solid food telling me she has at least tried to eat with little success.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

*Vet ASAP!* I would syringe her some food and water until the vet appointment. Just moisten her kibble with water, maybe she will eat that on her own. Otherwise get a jar of baby food chicken and syringe feed her that. She needs food and water!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes vet immediately. Unfortunately, oral tumours can come up overnight or over a couple of days. I could be an infected tooth, abscess or tumour and the sooner you find out the better the outcome.


----------



## djfiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks everybody. The vet saw Oona at 1pm, drained the bump, and sent a sample of the fluid to test for cancer cells. Oona was injected with painkillers and antibiotics, and I was given additional painkillers for daily mixing into food (or direct oral application if I actually can, which I've never had a good experience with before). Her food is going to be softened up for the next little bit.

The vet points out a couple of scenarios. One is that the antibiotics given the last time we had a strange tooth loss problem were not strong enough to prevent this current problem. Another is there is a tumor that got infected, hence the fluid, and if so the antibiotics she got today and will get this day next week shouldn't solve the problem.


----------



## djfiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

Third vet visit tomorrow; over all this time, she's eaten soft foods, had anti-inflammatory NSAIDS daily and one antibiotic injection per week. I see no sign of the bump at all anymore but I will hear what the vet has to say. Chances are, it'll be another injection, same time next week.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hoping Oona will be well. Thank you for the update.


----------



## djfiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

After successfully finishing courses of antibiotics (weekly injections) the nasty swelling vanished. There is permanent scarring and possibly bone deformity around where the problem started but no sign of cancer. The loose tooth the vet reported (not to be confused with the one that suddenly fell out weeks ago) never actually fell out, it's still there AFAIK.

She's currently enjoying solid food now that she is able to return to it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad she was able to recover safely and go back to life as normal!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad she is well again!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great news.


----------



## djfiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the support, everyone.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Wonderful news!!
I'm so glad she is doing better!


----------

